# How do I get rid of the smell of dog pee in the garden?



## keeperscottage (13 March 2012)

I have multiple dogs and also dog sit. Lately, I've noticed a distinct smell of dog pee at the front of the house (which is pea shingle [PEE shingle] over plastic membrane) and, less smelly, at the rear of the house which is predominantly laid to lawn (well, used to be lawn pre-multiple dogs.....). We've removed about 75% of the plastic membrane at the front because we thought this wasn't allowing the pee to drain away but to no avail.......it's still smelly! 

Anyone got any ideas? Really would like to sort this problem out!


----------



## cbmcts (14 March 2012)

Jeyes fluid and a good housing down afterwards? Works for smelly stables...


----------



## s4sugar (14 March 2012)

Use one of the odour kill solutions applied via watering can. Odourgene, odokill etc. Buy the concentrate rather than a ready to use spray.

You could have just stabbed the membrane with a fork instead of lifting it.


----------



## samstar (14 March 2012)

Another for Jeyes fluid.


----------



## keeperscottage (14 March 2012)

Cbmcts - I thought Jeyes but I've been doing a lot of Googling on this subject (to no avail, hence this post) and it seems Jeyes isn't the answer. Is is "dog safe" (I need to Google again!) and doesn't it smell like a public lavatory? I really need to find an answer to this problem......does anyone else have a smelly garden?


----------



## CorvusCorax (14 March 2012)

We always used Jeyes diluted to sluice our kennels and never knew it was dangerous to dogs til I came on here 

Most bigger pet stores should have something for you.


----------



## keeperscottage (14 March 2012)

S4sugar - I've never heard of either of the products you mention but I've just checked them out online and they seem to fit the bill! I will ring the companies and see whether their products will do the job! 

And no, we definitely removed the membrane in its entirety. The smell is pretty horrible at the moment and really want it sorted before summer!


----------



## s4sugar (14 March 2012)

The most effective are the bubblegum scented ones. 

I'll have a look what I have in the kennel prep room in the morning & send you the contact details.


----------



## keeperscottage (14 March 2012)

S4sugar -  thank you!


----------



## TurtleToo (15 March 2012)

A solution of biological washing powder will break down the ammonia and most other compounds in the urine, taking away a lot of the smell.


----------



## s4sugar (20 March 2012)

Sorry for the delay.
Try here - it is the #3 you need.
http://www.propackhygiene.co.uk/html/ourproducts.html


----------



## Winterbells (23 March 2012)

http://www.kellyseye.com/odour-kill-5-litres/

wondering if this ^ is the same (Odorkill - 'bubblegum aroma' sounds like it could be?) seems cheaper 5L for £7.20


Or, I've used Wastex (smells of mint and definitely gets rid of dog wee smell) which I get online in concentrate form from 
http://www.adsorbex.co.uk/itmidx4.htm


----------



## s4sugar (23 March 2012)

It is probably similar but certainly doesn't work out cheaper as dilution of 1:15 doesn't go as far as 1:100.


----------



## NeverSayNever (25 March 2012)

i use a solution of dettol in my kennels.


----------



## sarelis (25 March 2012)

I have found that the very best stuff is Trigiene, I used to use it for the dog areas at the stud farm I worked on. It's safe for dogs (once dry) but it's not cheap! You can get a big container off Ebay, it needs diluting so it does last a while, the lavender scented one leaves a nice fresh smell (I know what you mean re Jeyes fluid & smelling like a public bog!)


----------



## dressagedreamer (25 March 2012)

I use Jayes fluid twice a day to wash down my kennel runs......being doing it for donkey years, never had any problem with it, I also use it in the chicken houses and stables  I have also used Odourkill too, but that works out expensive.   

It is the bacteria in the pee that smells, so kill them kill the smell !!


----------



## s4sugar (25 March 2012)

dressagedreamer said:



			I use Jayes fluid twice a day to wash down my kennel runs......being doing it for donkey years, never had any problem with it, I also use it in the chicken houses and stables  I have also used Odourkill too, but that works out expensive.   

It is the bacteria in the pee that smells, so kill them kill the smell !!
		
Click to expand...

Jeyes is ok for dog runs if used at the correct dilution 65mls/5 litres and allowed to dry before the dogs get access (it is lethal to cats) . It still works out deare than odour kill which costs about the same for the concentrate but is used at 50mls per 5 litres and is safe immediately.
Smells are not just from the bacteria.


----------



## kagrayy (10 May 2016)

Winterbells said:



http://www.kellyseye.com/odour-kill-5-litres/

wondering if this ^ is the same (Odorkill - 'bubblegum aroma' sounds like it could be?) seems cheaper 5L for £7.20


Or, I've used Wastex (smells of mint and definitely gets rid of dog wee smell) which I get online in concentrate form from 
http://www.adsorbex.co.uk/itmidx4.htm

Click to expand...



The link for this one works now! Good value


----------



## missmatch (10 May 2016)

I use safe4 you can get it in different scents. I like the apple one 
It's cheap, a little goes a long way and it's completely animal safe x


----------

